# Free/Low cost VOIP calls from USA to India..Options needed



## raksrules (Jul 30, 2011)

Need suggestions for free / low cost VOIP calls from USA to India. 
What service providers / websites provide the same ? 
Need to dial landine /mobile number from USA to India (so no internet should be needed at the destination place)
An option of try and buy will be even better to make an informed decision.


----------

